# Stegbau



## miba (27. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Teichbauer / innen,

ich habe unseren Schwimmteich soweit fertig gestellt. Wir möchten noch eine Terasse direkt am Wasser bauen. Als Deckmaterial hatten wir am Holz gedacht. Wir hatten auch schon ein paar neue Kunststoffbohlen zur Ansicht, die werden aber im Sommer unerträglich heiß und man kann nicht mehr darauf laufen. Den Unterbau würde ich  lieber etwas stabiler bauen. Die Firma Naturagart bietet ein Aluprofil an. Leider ist das nicht ganz billig, kennt jemad von euch einen anderen Lieferanten für so ein Profil. Ich hatte auch schon an ein Kunststoffprofil gedacht. Über weitere Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.

Vielen Dank - Michael


----------



## rainthanner (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo, 

alles eine Frage des Geldbeutels.  
Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach Lärchenholz? Für Unterbau und als Deckholz. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## miba (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

An Lärchenholz hatte ich auch schon gedacht, unser Zimmermann sagte mir aber , dass Kanthölzer aus Lärchenholz nur schwer zu bekommen seinen. Der Steg soll freitragend aufgebaut werden, da ist ein Aluprofil schon passend und es müssen bei Verwitterung nur die Bretter getauscht werden.

Michael


----------



## Turbochris (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo Miba,

vergesse Deinen Zimmerer. Bei uns (in Bayern) ist es überhaupt kein Problem Lärche-Kanthölzer zu bekommen.
Und werum nimmt man Lärche für den Stegbau??? - Weil es einfach am wetterunempfindlichsten ist. Also mach´ Dir keine Gedanken über das erneuern Deines gut hinterlüfteten Stegs in x Jahren.
Wenn in Deiner Nähe Lärchen wachsen, frage einfach beim nächsten kleinen Sägewerk nach. Die haben oft selber etwas Wald oder wissen Waldbauern, die ihre Lärchen günstig verkaufen.
Außerdem hast Du bei Lärche sämtliche Möglichkeiten zum Schrauben oder Verblenden und musst Dich nicht auf ein vorgefertigtes SEHR TEURES Raster (auch mit Winkeln) verlassen.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Mink (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hi Miba!
Kann dir leider nur nen Tip zum unterbau geben. 
Frag mal in der nächsten Bauschlosserei mal nach.
Die Schweißen dir ein maßgefertiges alugerüst. und teurer als bei Naturagart wirds sicher nicht. Und freuen tun die sich auch über so einen Auftrag.

Als Holz würde ich auch Lärche nehmen. ist erstens einheimisch und zweitens finde ichs einfach schöner. Von Farbe und Maserung.


----------



## euroknacker (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hi,
bei der Verwendung von ALU als Unterkunstruktion habe ich so meine Bedenken.
Denn soweit mir bekannt ist gibt ALU Bestandteile durch Verwitterung ans Wasser ab, die für Koi schädlich sein sollen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Rucky (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo,
hat jemand erfahrung mit Lärche IM Wasser als Stützen für einen Steg.

Aus optischen Gründen will  ich diese eigentlich aus Holz machen.

Halten die dann 10 Jahre oder verfault auch die Lärche schneller?

Leider kann ich kaum Bilder eines solchen Holzstegs im Internet finden... 

Gruß

Rucky


----------



## odi (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo 

Ich werde mir 07 auch noch einen Steg bauen und zwar aus Bangkirai !!

Kostruktionsholz 90 mal 90 mm (Anfang im Erdreich verankern und vorn am Teich auflegen mit vlies und alter Folie als schutz )


Gruss Holger


----------



## MarkusK (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Stegbau*



			
				odi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich werde mir 07 auch noch einen Steg bauen und zwar aus Bangkirai !!
> 
> ...



Na klar, irgendwie muss der Regenwald ja weg 
Ich verstehe nicht warum man Holz aus den Tropen kauft, über dessen Herkunft man nichts weiß und nicht auf einheimische Arten ausweichen kann, die auch wieder nachwachsen.


----------



## Der_Hirte (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe für meine Terrassen Leimholzbalken von 10 X 20 cm übers Wasser gelegt. Bei 3m Länge liegt der Balken auf der Seite und an den Enden habe ich ihn jeweils ca. 25 cm aufgelegt. Trägt einwandfrei  1 

Guckst Du Link, das letzte Bild...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4167


----------



## karpfenschorni (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo,
ich möchte einen neuen Steg in meinen Teich bauen.Was ist das beste Holz.Würde mich über ein par Antworten freuen.


----------

